# Free jam space, bar, kitchen, backline gear, and backing band. Who's in??????



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Rook to take Bishop

Checkmate. ♛

Excuse to get out and meet up and jam for free 8-11 4x month. 


Ok so there's a jam night near square one with a super fab bassist Zaddy. Another in oakville with a superb group. Sixth line pub. Port credit as well on Mondays. Tuesdays in Toronto at axis bar and grill. 

Add that to,,,,,

Imagine a dynamic network group that Meets weekly to share business leads and ideas + food and comradery ect.... M T W T (4 times per month). 

So how about the GC Jam-Bus mixer???

It could be a drop in thing first Monday of the month in Mississauga in port credit, 2nd Tuesday of the month in Toronto Axis bar and grill, 3rd Wednesday in oakville at Sixth line pub and finally the Thursday could mix it up a bit as there are quite a few options (Abby road pub and Falte pub Mississauga). 

Point is, one dude could bring a sweet amp, another the effects pedal (however neither would be necessary). The first person could show up and sign up thee who are pre-arranged to go up and jam. Finally, there could be some collusion and the arrangements could be shared prior so that any song (cover or original) could be performed. I offer to play bass as I'm sure there would be a few others. 

Finally , a recording of each event. 

additions: 50/50 draw, and "the everyone gives away-give away" 

So I propose that in the month of may, we begin. 

Suggested guidelines: 
- no limit on what people's professions are ( so if there are two accountants who come, so be it). 
- no need to bring a guitar if you don't want to (there's usually one there from the jam band) 
- have one volunteer offer to play bass on songs that need to be learned. 
- as it progresses, we could possibly have DD people car pooling alternating from different areas who decide to come. 

- sponsors?? I think I could drum up some stuff. Free strings, draw for those in attendance.... Swag ect... GC T SHIRTS??? 

- featured a builder / invited guest. 

Offer to video..... 


Anyway, all I know is that as I continue to enjoy this fab community, my main desire is to find a way to hang out with y'all face to face so that it goes to the natural next step actually getting to know people the 100% real way. It's like a digital to analogue conversion haha!! . I mean sure the virtual thing is pretty amazing, however, I recall from a race track I frequented for 7 years about a decade ago, the hobby itself was only done in groups so we necessarily had to meet. 

With big jam gatherings, there's renting a room, lugging all sorts of gear, The big planned gatherings are a commitment. A jam night from 8-11 once a week without lugging gear would be cool. 

Best part is that you don't have to jam if you don't want to. And possibly it could be a way to let others see your favorite guitar, amp, pedal. No need to know 30-40 songs, and you get to have a free backing band to boot!!! 


If you wanna chat about it pm me and I'll call back. Any suggestions, post em up. 

I hops this flies as we all need to push away the screen and play the D chord more.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2014)

Sounds cool to me. I'd be available mondays. 
Slinging a bass is no problem for me.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

What, there's no "No, I suck and I wont be attending"? Only yes, maybe yes and I'll think about yes. 

Sounds like a cool idea, but too far for me


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Hmm, roadtrip without the kids? Might get killed by the missus.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

How far from Calgary? Never mind. One of my goals for this year is to meet all the Calgary forum members in person.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

bzrkrage said:


> Hmm, roadtrip without the kids? Might get killed by the missus.


around these parts we call my wife berserk rage. and, even if I could go, I suck.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

rhh7 said:


> How far from Calgary? Never mind. One of my goals for this year is to meet all the Calgary forum members in person.


Each metro area cold start their own. 

Also this is not dependent on one's willingness or ability to play or perform. It's mainly about meeting and hanging out. Jamming is optional. 

I jam 1-2 times per week. On my own that is. Here's a link to he last show I played. 

http://soundcloud.com/the-hurley-jam/sets/the-hurley-alarm-live-at


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I guess that the passion about guitars is not necessarily passion about playing or jamming. That all fine too. 

So anyone wanna meet up at a Mississauga jam? I'm gonna start a new thread.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

It mighit be good to come up with a theme every week or so...the thing I hate about jam nights is when strangers don't know any of the same songs or styles of music, and I often am guilty of that. I know 80's rock really well, but not much else, so I rarely go to these things unless I'm reasonable certain there will be other like minded players.
you can only play the old standards ie sweet home Alabama and takin' care of business, so many times before you'll wish you could take a razor blade to your eardrums.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I agree. Having a few songs ready would be fun. Even just to hang out and meet a few faces. 

The wings at the Abby road pub are super fab. Even my doctor agrees.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Love to come out when I'm in town. A little far out to be a regular.


----------



## ThatGingerMojo (Jul 30, 2014)

Its a hell of a road trip during the week, but I would make the effort once to see how it goes. If its as super cool as it sounds, I can go without sleep one night a week. Rock N' Roll right?


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

...G-mojo 

There a fab jam in elmvale at the main tavern in town. The backline band is fab there. I'm gonna put out a few roll calls. Based on location.


----------



## ThatGingerMojo (Jul 30, 2014)

sambonee said:


> ...G-mojo
> 
> There a fab jam in elmvale at the main tavern in town. The backline band is fab there. I'm gonna put out a few roll calls. Based on location.



I am 100% in. Shoot off some details and lets make this happen.


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

jam in Elmvale? we'd be down for that!


----------

